# Reg Force 031 Application



## Hansol (27 Oct 2005)

Hey all. Heres how it is: A year ago (Nov 26) I got my eyes lasered. I applied to the army about then, and they told me they would cancel my application until all the eye junk is out of the way. So here I am, a year later, once again applying for the CF. 

I went into the Calgary recruiting station and dropped off my application today (Oct 27/05) for Reg force 031 Infantry. My other choices were armoured and combat engineer. The recruiter said that in about a week or two i should be contacted to set up all my junk. He also said that my application might go through quickly, as all those positions have lots and lots of openings, and as i haven't been out of country or moved out of province or anything there shouldn't be too much trouble regarding a background check. But then again, we all know how this process tends to work....

Anywho, I will keep you all posted. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## GregC (27 Oct 2005)

I was in almost the exact same situation. I'll tell you right away though that your application will not be powered through.

Since you had laser eye surgery, at the medical the doctor will hear this from you, and then hand you a special form that you will have to have filled out by your operating surgeon (NOT your follow up doctor). This will hold back your application a bit, after I handed in my additional paperwork from my surgeon my medical took about 6 weeks to come back. Do a search on laser eye surgery and a thread I wrote up on my process will come up, which has a more detailed list of how my application went.

Good luck, stick with it and you will be off to basic soon as well!


----------



## Hansol (27 Oct 2005)

lol thanks greg. Already on top of that shiat though. Got the "laser eye medical form" from a previous trip to the recruiters. And my eye final eye appointment is on Nov 7, and there I will have the doc fill it out for me. I shouldn't have my medical scheduled by then, but by the time I do, I will already have the form. Its amazing how much a years worth of pondering the application process can do for you. -Cameron


----------



## Hansol (10 Nov 2005)

UPDATE:

Before getting too excited, just letting you know this is nothing special. Went to the eye surgeon on Tuesday and got the surgery form filled out. Still haven't heard back from the recruiting center, and its been about two weeks as of tomorrow. So hopefully next week i get a ringer, and if not I'll probably phone and ask whats going down. -Cameron


----------



## Hansol (14 Nov 2005)

UPDATE:

Got a phone call today while i was at school from the Calgary recruiting center. I have my apptitude test scheduled for Nov 22 at 8:45am.


----------



## AoD71 (20 Nov 2005)

Thats good. I hope your application process will go without a hitch! It turns out that I just finished it all for my application for Reg F 031, and I am just waiting for the call to sign the contract or whatever. What I wanted to know from you guys is that I would really like to have my eyes lasered, but would it cause complications for me if I work for the CF? I wouldn't do it if it causes me a lot of trouble, but I heard the results are excellent. Good luck with your app!


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2005)

:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30942.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32573.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33536.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33891.0.html  (French)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26417.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28672.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25631.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28987.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36211.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12747.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36540.0.html


----------



## AoD71 (21 Nov 2005)

Thanks! I tried looking, but I couldn't find one similar to my situation - they are mostly about pilots and Lasik. The 4th one from the bottom is the one that I needed to read. Thanks again


----------



## Hansol (21 Nov 2005)

howdy. Yup, my lasik turned out damn good. 20/20 vision now i'm told, and my prescription before being lasered was -7.50 in both eyes. That is VERY BAD. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## AoD71 (21 Nov 2005)

I've got 20/40 in one eye and 20/80 in the other. I am near-sighted and it doesn't bother me. But I think that in the field it would be nice to have good eyes. Do you think it is worth the trouble for someone who is slightly near-sighted?


----------



## Hansol (21 Nov 2005)

i dunno boss. its $4000, so you have to want it. I love it, because basically my situation is this: Before = Can't read the big E on the eye doctor's chart. In fact, can't even hardly see the chart. After = I can wake up in the morning and see the alarm clock and get annoyed because it is early, and not have to put my face right up to the damn thing in order to see it. 

On another note, I have my aptitude test tomorrow. Damn am i nervous. -Cameron


----------



## Hansol (22 Nov 2005)

UPDATE:

Nov 22, went into CFRC Calgary to do the aptitude test. The test was scheduled for 8:45am, so I showed up for 8:30. There were 7 of us, and we were taken upstairs to the 8th floor, where we all sat down at computers.

A instructor gave us a modest amount of paperwork to fill out. Mostly just agreeing to terms and signing and dating things. Then she instructed us on the use of the computer, and how to get the headphones set up. After that, we put the headphones on, clicked "continue" and some crazy looking dude appeared on the screen and started telling you the instructions for the test.

The test is fairly simple. You have 45 minutes to complete a total of 60 questions: 15 spatial, 15 Word Comprehention, and 30 Problem Solving/Math. This test is not difficult. Just trust me. Review some of your basic math skills before hand, and you will have no problem.

We finished the test, and a Captain came in and had us fill out a substance sheet, ie How many drugs you have done. I checked off Alcohol, Nictotine (cigars), and Caffeine. You have to provide the date (month/year) of when you started using the substance, the last date you have used it, how many times in total you have used it, and lastly the frequency of using the substance.

After that was finished, the Captain took us back downstairs. He talked to some of the guys from out of town and informed them about their interview and medical scheduled for that afternoon. The rest of us he said could go. We weren't told about our score on the test, and nobody was taken aside and never heard from again, so whatever that means. 

I just finished leaving a message with my file manager about when I can schedule my medical and interview, and will let you know how that works out. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## Hansol (29 Nov 2005)

UDPATE:

File Manager phoned me back. Now that I look back on it, it actually didn't take that long. Its been 5 working days since I wrote the aptitude test, so there you go.

I now have my medical booked for Dec 1 and my interview for Dec 7. I'm assuming that after I complete those, CFRC Calgary will have me phone the gym who conducts their fitness tests, and will finish that up. It would be nice to have all the testing done before Christmas. 

I don't know if there is truth to the whole "speeding up recruiting time" but this is going pretty damn fast so far. Don't know for sure, but I think the fact that I had my eyes lasered might slow down the medical process. But we'll see. Its all just speculation on my part. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## LordVagabond (1 Dec 2005)

Hansol: I am going through the application period myself now, and at CFRC Calgary! (high five to fellow calgarian) While yuor application may be "speedy," from talking to the recruiters at CFRC Calgary, I can tell you that you may be waiting up to 6 months to get out on a BMQ if accepted. They said that while there are lots of positions open, there are not that many people signing up this winter. This is all heresay from the recruiting dudes, however, so I have no clue if what I'm saying is even accurate, but there you have it  :warstory:


----------



## Hansol (2 Dec 2005)

UPDATE: Dec 1

Well, here we go... Apparently my laser eye surgeon filled out the stupid form wrong, so i have to go back and get a different one filled out. I also made the mistake of mentioning that I used to wear *non-prescription* orthodic insoles, which in turn allowed me to be given another sheet that I need filled out about why I have to have the insoles, and whether or not i can function without em. Of course, at the bottom of this sheet, it says "physician signature". The kicker is the guy who makes the insoles isn't a physician...

So i phone the recruiting center up and say "What the hell?" and they say "uh, um, have your family doctor fill it out." To which i reply "thank you ma'am." God damn paperwork. 

If you wear insoles, but can get by without them (ie if you completely frig up your ankles and kness and can't function without them) don't mention anything about it. Cheers


----------



## AoD71 (2 Dec 2005)

Are you talking about the same insoles I put in some of my shoes to make them more comfortable?


----------



## Hansol (2 Dec 2005)

yeah basically. unless you have a medical condition that requires you to have doctor prescribed insoles, you don't need to mention using them.


----------



## Hansol (2 Dec 2005)

UPDATE: Dec 2

Went all over town today getting the extra paperwork done. Family physician filled out the form about the insoles no problem. Next did a trip back to the eye surgeon, telling him that the Warrant Officer says the laser eye form wasn't filled out right. He looked at it and said it was, so i was left going "Well what the hell...". So I did a trip back to the CFRC to ask them what the deal was, and they said some medical nonsense about eyes and refraction and this and that, and said it would be okay if my Optomatrist filled out a different form that just asks about my visual acuity. So I went there, and they told me my regular doc wasn't in, and all of the other ones were booked solid both today and tomorrow. They gave me an appointment for 10:30 on mondy, and hopefully that will be then end of that.

On another note, I have my interview on wednesday, so that will be at least one good thing to look forward to over the weekend, instead of dwelling on this paperwork nonsense. -Cameron


----------



## Spazz (3 Dec 2005)

Geez sounds like your having one hell of a ride signing up. I'm just at the start of my application, have my aptitude test and interview on monday. Well all the best on your interview.


----------



## Hansol (5 Dec 2005)

UPDATE: Dec 5

Went to the optomatrist today and got my eye thing sorted out. Don't know exactly what the problem was, but it was some sort of conflicting information. But I had a new sheet filled out with my eye data on it, handed it in at the recruiting center, and they told me everything is good and they will ship it out wednesday. So there we go.

I forgot to detail what my medical was like, so here we go:

I showed up, and did some paperwork. Checked off a whole bunch of "yes/no" questions like "have you had a hernia" or "have you had surgery" or "have you ever been hospitalized over night" etc etc. There was about 25 of those boxes i think. After that, you did he piss test. Very straight forward, just go in, have a pee, and thats that. I made sure i drank about 2 glasses of water before i left for the recruiting center, so yeah.

Next we did a vision test. Same as the one the eye doctor gives you, just read the letters on the wall. Then we checked weight/height, alls i did was stand on a scale while the private checked my weight and height. Next was a hearing test. They locked me in a sound proof box with some headphones and said listen for the beeps. You are given a "clicker" that you press every time you hear the beep. There are about 4 pulses each time, and they get quieter and quieter as you continue.

After that i was taken to another room where a Warrant Officer checked me out. She sat me down and asked me a bunch of medical history questions, the medical history of my family, all that junk. I really don't know the medical history of my family, so for some of the questions I didn't know the answer. Then she had me strip down to my boxers (dont go commando that day) and poked at me, checked my heartrate, my blood pressure, knee reflexes, strength of my knee joints, my feet and ankles, had me stand up and checked how I walked, checked curvature of the spine, strength of grip, circulation, uh, just basically everything you would get from your doctor on a check up. And no, there was no "turn your head and cough".

So yeah, that was basically the medical. Hopefully all went well. Now I have an interview on Wednesday, and then i just have to schedule a fitness test, and then its just waiting. -Cameron


----------



## Hansol (7 Dec 2005)

UPDATE: Dec 7

Today I had my interview. It was scheduled for 1pm, so i showed up 15 minutes before. A captain came out and introduced himself, and then we went in the back to his office. He said the interview would be about 40 minutes, and that it consisted of 5 sections.

Basically, all that happened was he asked questions about my financial status, my legal status, my education, my knowledge of the armed forces, my physical fitness, and then asked "character based questions" (describe a time when...) and then recorded the answers.

All in all he said I did very well, and was a strong candidate for the infantry. He said my construction and farm experience were definitely an asset, as was team sports in high school. Now i just have to wait for my medical to come back so that I can schedule a fitness test, and then I will be merit listed. He said look to February to get shipped out.


----------



## AoD71 (7 Dec 2005)

You show up 15 minutes early, I show up 15 minutes late  :blotto:. But atleast it looks like they gave you a realistic date to when you will be shipped out. I got "march" and I ended up going on Jan 9th. Not that I don't want to go so soon, it just threw my plans off a bit.


----------



## Hansol (19 Dec 2005)

UPDATE: Dec 19

Got a phone call saying my medical was back from Ottawa, and that I could schedule my fitness test now. But since the recruiter told me that they go on break on Thursday, I'm thinking that I will probably schedule my fitness test for after the holidays. That'll give me a extra week or two to crank out more pushups, and hopefully improve my max. That being said, does anyone know when the CFRCs are back to work? Cheers -Cameron


----------



## kincanucks (19 Dec 2005)

03 Jan 06.


----------



## Hansol (19 Dec 2005)

thanks kincanucks. Always with the timely replies.


----------



## Hansol (31 Dec 2005)

UPDATE: Dec 31 01:21

Phoned to schedule my fitness test. It is on Jan 4th at 1:30pm.


----------



## Hansol (6 Jan 2006)

UPDATE: Jan 4

Today I did my fitness test. Very straightforward: you do a step test where you go up and down steps for 9 minutes at a faster and faster pace at 3 minute intervals, and then they take your heartrate. If you don't have a heart-attack, you pass. Next is grip. Squeeze the thing, get over 75kg when your two hands are added together. I got 105. Next is pushups and situps. I did 29 and 36 respectively. All this = Pass. Now i just wait for a phone call i guess -Cameron


----------



## elminister (6 Jan 2006)

good going. Almost apart of the great family.

Congratulation. ;D


----------



## Hansol (6 Jan 2006)

lol yes, almost a part of the great family. for better or for worse... but thanks for everyones help, and hopefully this little rant of mine can help others in the future.


----------



## Dog (7 Jan 2006)

Hansol, looks like you're moving at close to the same pace as I did, don't be surprised if you are sworn in by the end of the month, and heading off to Basic around Valentines Day.

Cross your fingers and congratulaions!


----------



## knobs021 (8 Jan 2006)

Good luck on everything Hansol.I know you probably want to be a PPCLI but if you go east, 2 RCR is the WTG.Have a good one and get those legs running...LOL...


----------



## Hansol (9 Jan 2006)

haha PPCLI would be nice, but I guess I go where the army tells me to. But hey, Gagetown would be fun, as I've never been east of Toronto before. Petawawa would be fun, cause you would be right in the stink of this new unit and what not. Edmonton would be nice cause i'd be close to family (and no PST either), and Shilo, well, I'd rather not do Shilo... But hey, thats life, right? Cheers, and thanks again.


----------



## Hansol (11 Jan 2006)

UPDATE: Jan 11/06

Recruiting center phoned me back, letting me know I was merit listed. I called them yesterday to find out what the deal was, as I had completed my fitness test last week and still hadn't heard back. So I guess now I am merit listed, and just have to wait for that phone call... lol Cheers -Cameron


----------



## Sixshooter (11 Jan 2006)

my interview was set back twice now, and now its on for feb. 2nd. my medical and physical are set for january 25th. ive done my aptitude test, got my infantry availiblity, so thats what im going for.

seems like the 25th wont come quick enough


----------



## Hansol (19 Jan 2006)

UPDATE: Jan 19/06

Got the phonecall today, with an offer for infanteer in the PPCLI. Swearing in is on Feb 8th, and training starts Feb 20th. Cheers -Cameron

Edit: Muffin won the bet.


----------



## Zombie (19 Jan 2006)

Hansol said:
			
		

> UPDATE: Jan 19/06
> 
> Got the phonecall today, with an offer for infanteer in the PPCLI. Swearing in is on Feb 8th, and training starts Feb 20th. Cheers -Cameron



Congrats Hansol, that's good news...are you going to St Jean?

Was January 11 the day you were merit listed or was it before that and that was the day they called you? I just want to get an idea of time between merit listing and job offer.


----------



## Hansol (19 Jan 2006)

Yeah, Jan 11 i was merit listed i believe. Thats what the Cpl on the phone said. And then today, Jan 19th, was when I was offered the position. So yes. Exciting lol


----------



## gnplummer421 (28 Jan 2006)

Almost part of the Brotherhood eh?....let the adventure begin!

Good luck and Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Hansol (9 Feb 2006)

lol I forgot to update: Feb 08

Was sworn in today. Arrived at the recruiting center at 1300, where I met the 5 guys that I would be going to BMQ with. We filled out a bunch of paperwork. It was mostly just travel junk, but they had you fill out a will as well. Once that was finished, everybody waited around for their family and guests and stuff whom they had invited to the swearing-in at 1600. I didn't bother inviting anyone. 

The room was set up with a picture of Queen Elizabeth II and the Canadian flag. You walked to the front of the picture, said your little schpeal, (i did a "solemn affirmation"; that means "no bible" lol) shook hands with the captain, and that was that. They then give you your paperwork, and you go home. 

I fly out at 0725 on Feb 18. Once again its "hurry up and wait". Cheers -Cameron


----------



## BCCanuck (9 Feb 2006)

Congrats, I fly out on Feb 18th too for an Infantry Position with PPCLI.


----------



## Hansol (17 Feb 2006)

Well, I'm just finishing packing my gear for tomorrow's flight. I wanted to say thanks to everyone who's answered my stupid questions and stayed up 'til 1am bullshitting with me in the chat room. I'll try and keep everyone posted on how BMQ goes, but no guarantees as to when I have free time and internet access and what not. Once again, thanks for putting up with me and my rediculous antics. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Feb 2006)

Hansol said:
			
		

> Well, I'm just finishing packing my gear for tomorrow's flight. I wanted to say thanks to everyone who's answered my stupid questions and stayed up 'til 1am bullshitting with me in the chat room. I'll try and keep everyone posted on how BMQ goes, but no guarantees as to when I have free time and internet access and what not. Once again, thanks for putting up with me and my rediculous antics. Cheers -Cameron



Enjoy yourself, even when things get shitty  ;D

Have a good flight tomorrow too


----------

